# Sargent Speck Surprise 5-28-2018



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

I hit the beach mid-day on Monday to find Sargent Beach just a little more crowded that usual. With chocolate milk surf and the blue water a mere 300 yards off the beach I expected to put a few reds in the cooler. While trying to catch mullet in the cast net I caught a 5â€ shiner and decided to put a treble hook in its back and cast it out in the second gut. After about 15 cast I was rewarded with a 19â€ speckled trout. So I decided to fish a Classic MirrOlure TTR704 and hooked a solid 21â€ trout. Of course I chunked that lure for another 15 minutes with zero strikes before I needed to tend to my baits. After an hour or so I decided to try the MirrOlure once more and causally made a cast into the wading gut as I walked out and was shocked to hook into a hefty 24â€ trout in no more that thigh deep dirty water at 2pm on a sunny day! The one unifying factor about all these fish it that the strike occurred as soon as the bait hit the water. I was surprised to say the least!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice trout. They don't care if it's dirty 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Thatâ€™s 3 solid fish. Very nice.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Sick report! Itâ€™s great to have reports that make you wanna fish!!


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

wow.... i bet u had fun that day


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Looks like you had a great day!


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

Nice mid day catch!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

sharkchum said:


> Nice trout. They don't care if it's dirty
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


For sure. One of the best days I ever had was on the freeport jetties, (in terms of solid trout). The water was completely orange, sun was hot as heck and was throwing grape an white as usual. Fish after fish. After that I really don't care about water color as much. If they only ate in 2 foot visibility they'd never survive!


----------

